# DNA 40 REO



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)

Check this chaps mod to a REO... Stunning!

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...lace-everything-modified-custom-made-127.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (30/1/15)

Awesome @Rob Fisher 

By the way, that looks like @johan's green chequered mat he takes photos on!
Was tempted to think that was Johan's work - then i remembered that Os (his Reo) is black anodised. Lol

Seems like all the really smart guys use the green chequered mat or whatever the name for that is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher
> 
> By the way, that looks like @johan's green chequered mat he takes photos on!
> Was tempted to think that was Johan's work - then i remembered that Os (his Reo) is black anodised. Lol
> ...



Definitely not on my *cutting mat* Silver.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/15)

At least i got the "mat" part right!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

Very creative. A sort of an add on without much modification to the Reo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/1/15)

thas pretty awesome. Nice finish. 
He did a really good job.
I see he even rebranded it to 'NEO'


----------



## Riaz (30/1/15)

That's one good looking mod

Bottom fed electronic mod- this seems to be the goal now a days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (30/1/15)

I want this


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (30/1/15)

Ahh man jelly very very jelly...


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

Riaz said:


> That's one good looking mod
> 
> Bottom fed electronic mod- this seems to be the goal now a days


Yeah, but it has to be at least 50W to be comparable in power delivery to a mech. And then you have to consider whether you want a device that cannot take a bath or a beating and has quite a few more potential points of failure and cannot be fixed as easily. Of course, in return for more constant power delivery and power adaptability.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/1/15)

It looks like it is 3D Printed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

A modded Nuppin on a modded Woodvil. Link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (30/1/15)

I like this too. Wouldn't mind a kit like that to modify my precious Selene 

Also, with that modification, a 22mm atty would sit nice and flush!


----------



## Paulie (30/1/15)

Very cool thread and pics! So much modding going on these days one can simply not keep up lol


----------



## VandaL (1/2/15)

Thoughts?

VaporSquonk DNA 40


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> DNA 40 Vaporsqounk



My thoughts are that I would like one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

